# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Vezullim Mendimesh

## biligoa

*Do të përpiqem të sjell një fond modest nga fjalitë e shkurtëra që paraqiten si vezullim. Ndaj i titullova : Vezullim mendimesh ! Bashkangjiten në këtë vazhdë !*

----------


## biligoa

*Nqs do te jesh i lumtur per nje cast, Rebelohu! Nqs do te jesh i lumtur per gjithe jeten, Fal!*

----------


## ABSOLUTE

FALJA eshte vyrtyti me i lart njerezor sepse esht Hyjnore.

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## biligoa

*Je fjala qe vjen me pas. Je zeri qe i jep force gjithe mendimeve te mia.*

----------


## biligoa

*Emocionet e dashurise jane ethe te shpirtit, kur te shoh vdes nga te ftohtet..brrr*

----------


## biligoa

*cdo dite po vdes nga pak, se dhemjen e kam afer e ty te kam larg. Kam prit e nuk ke ardhe,
pse s me vrave ti, po me le te gjalle. Vone eshte, vone eshte per te qar, vone eshte per te qesh,
vone eshte perseri pran meje te jesh!*

----------


## biligoa

*Jetoj si ne parajse, ne nje bote krejt tjeter, nuk di se c'bej, nuk di nga shkoj.
Gjithmon nje buzeqeshje me perkedhel krejt fytyren kur kujtoj syt e tu.
A nuk e ven re o e dashur se sa i dashuruar jam pas teje?
*

----------


## biligoa

*Merre zemren time te shkret mbyte me dure tua pastaj knaqu ne kete bote se me s te them te dua!
Se kjo zemer vec per ty ka rrah dikur, por ti kete se kuptove kurre!!*

----------


## biligoa

*Mos loto nese shkoj e s'kthehem. Mos me pyet si jam, kur e ndien si ndiehem.*

----------


## biligoa

*Mos me pyet si jetoj kur me ke lene vete, mos kerko falje nga zemra qe nje here e vret.*

----------


## biligoa

*Mos trokit me ne dern time, se ajo eshte mbyll, se ne zemren qe e theve kurr s ke per te hyre.
*

----------


## biligoa

Mos me thuaj, se me ke dashuruar, tash eshte vone, shume vone per tu penduar.

----------


## biligoa

*Ne mendjen time shpalos kujtime nje nga nje ,ne njeren nga ato e gjeje tregimin per ty ,athua ku je ti!?
A thua enderr ishe ti!?*

----------


## biligoa

*Nese nuk te thash se per mua je ti ajo qe me fal buzeqeshje, ajo qe me fal ngrohtesi.
Nese s'ta shpreha dot sa shume te dashuroj fajin e kish natyra qe si dha zemres goje.*

----------


## biligoa

*Nje mije poezi do ti shkruaj per ty ,por asnjera s bene pune ,qe te kthehesh tek une,
molle e ndaluar, e ndaluar per ne, qenka dashuria jone, qe u mbulua me dhe!!*

----------


## biligoa

*Tash nuk jemi afer, si dikur nuk jemi, pervec njeri tjeterit tjeter gje nuk kemi!*

----------


## biligoa

*
Te pres jashte botes aty ku realiteti behet magji, te pres aty ku urrejtja behet dashuri,
ku lotet kthehen ne rreze dielli. Te pres aty ku le krenarine per gjithmone, te pres aty ku zemra ime s do te vuaj me!*

----------


## biligoa

*Sa te cmuar jane syte e tu pas gjithe kesaj qe kam pare. Sa e varfer eshte gjithcka qe shohe, kur shohe syte e tu.*

----------


## biligoa

Si guxove qe zemren time te ma marresh ashtu, si rrezikove kaq shume. Ke harruar cka te kam thene!
Borxhi me borxh lahet, sepse edhe zemren tende kam une.

----------


## biligoa

*Shume te dua ne kete nate, eja e mos mbaj inat, mos u be zemer e ngrute, jeta eshte e shkurte!*

----------

